# Shop Pictures - Lazerlinez



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 26, 2011)

Shop Pictures - Thought I would give you some idea what my workshop looks like.

1st Row-  Front of the building 
Good old English Colchester Lathe 
Milling Machine converted to a 4 Axes CNC
View from the front of the shop - Crate full of Black ash Burl - 

2nd row - Laguna 3600 CFM Dust collector
Mini MAx 20" Band Saw
Fridge fro keeping the resin cool
7 cubic foot Kiln  - Rebuild from scratch. Bricks, Electrical components, Controller, I also coiled my own elements
Busy making a Steady rest for my lathe, this one can hold a 8" pipe
Storage for blanks, most of it is buckeye burl.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 26, 2011)

Yours and Bruce Boones' workshops are the top of my wish list to play in:biggrin:

Where's the CNC laser?


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 26, 2011)

:biggrin:Some secrets can't be revealed


----------



## Boz (Apr 26, 2011)

You must have a serious fork lift to get those totes full of blanks and burl up so high.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 26, 2011)

5000 lbs Toyota


----------



## Rangertrek (Apr 26, 2011)

Constant, that is one nice shop and equipment.  Would love to play around in there.


----------



## el_d (Apr 26, 2011)

Very Nice Constant. Im drooloing on my keyboard.....


----------



## Dana Fish (Apr 26, 2011)

If this is a plee for help to get rid of some of that buckeye burl. I willing to help you out. Drop me a PM.
But, seriously sweet shop totally jealous.


----------



## johncrane (Apr 26, 2011)

That's one serious shop Constant!


----------



## robutacion (Apr 26, 2011)

Now, that a serious work-shop alright...!

I've got a question tough, on pic #8 start from top left, I spotted a "monstrosity" on the right end side of the pic, behind that fridge drums storage unit.  Please, explain...!!!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Steve Busey (Apr 26, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:
			
		

> Shop Pictures - Thought I would give you some idea what my workshop looks like.



Wow! Looks like you put Russell to work cleaning up for you!  ;^}


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 26, 2011)

robutacion said:


> Now, that a serious work-shop alright...!
> 
> I've got a question tough, on pic #8 start from top left, I spotted a "monstrosity" on the right end side of the pic, behind that fridge drums storage unit. Please, explain...!!!:wink::biggrin:
> 
> ...


 
That is 4000 lbs of Buckeye burl - 1 of about 6 pieces


----------



## btboone (Apr 26, 2011)

Fun stuff.  That looks similar to the shop I had when I made bike parts.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like you've got a great operation going there Constant. Like the others I'm drooling all over myself after about the 2nd picture.


----------



## 1dweeb (Apr 26, 2011)

That's a great toy box you have there Constant.


----------



## titan2 (Apr 27, 2011)

Also looks like you're in to metal working.....spotted your Miller MIG & TIG.

Nice shop!!!


Barney


----------



## TomW (Apr 27, 2011)

Constant,

Being that you are in Hotlanta, where is the 40 ton Trane?  Is the office portion air conditioned?

Tom


----------



## Padre (Apr 27, 2011)

All I have to say is "WOW!"


----------



## glycerine (Apr 27, 2011)

That's it... I quit!


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 27, 2011)

What a "playland" ............ except you do some seriously excellent work there !!!
Thanks for sharing with us curious folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gordon


----------



## Curly (Apr 27, 2011)

The alarm panel is where and the code is??????

I'd put bars across that skylight.

Pete


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 27, 2011)

Curly said:


> The alarm panel is where and the code is??????
> 
> I'd put bars across that skylight.
> 
> Pete


 

I have a bunch of invisible laser beams to protect my shop, not the type that make a red dot on the wall. They might cut you in pieces for an inlay kit. :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2011)

Now there is a shop that anyone would have fun playing in, I mean working in.  The main concern I see though is the tripping hazards with the cords on the floor. Has to be some way to secure those overhead I would think. Looks good though.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Apr 29, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> The main concern I see though is the tripping hazards with the cords on the floor. Has to be some way to secure those overhead I would think.


 

Now you sound like my Mother!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 30, 2011)

Constant Laubscher said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > The main concern I see though is the tripping hazards with the cords on the floor. Has to be some way to secure those overhead I would think.
> ...


 

Now before you go out and play in the shop make sure you clean up your room.:biggrin:


----------

